# Max Lengths For Campgrounds



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

I am wondering what your experiences are with the length of the outback when it comes to fitting into state park campgrounds and such. Is the 28RSDS too long for most places? I don't want to get stuck camping in open areas all the time because our rig won't fit into most campground spaces. I am supposed to pick up my 28RSDS in a couple of weeks when I get home, but was wondering if I should go ahead and get the Sydney 5th Wheel 29 FBHS instead to save on overall length.

Truck is a Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 w/ 5.9L HO Diesel

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

rallsfam,

I wouldn't think you would run into a problem of not having a large enough site.







The campgrounds/parks that I have been in would handle your 28RSDS and TV with no problems.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Most State Campgrounds will have site that can handle large Motorhomes, so getting the Outback (either model) into the site should not pose a problem.

BTW...congrats on coming home! Where is home? All I see is your current location in Irag. If you're anywhere close to the Pacific NW, I'd sure like to see you attend our rally...consider all the beer you can drink on the house!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You'll be fine most everywhere you go. I usually insure success by only booking sites that are 40 feet or bigger on Reserve America.

Randy


----------



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Most State Campgrounds will have site that can handle large Motorhomes, so getting the Outback (either model) into the site should not pose a problem.
> 
> BTW...congrats on coming home! Where is home? All I see is your current location in Irag. If you're anywhere close to the Pacific NW, I'd sure like to see you attend our rally...consider all the beer you can drink on the house!!
> 
> ...


Hey Jim,

We are from Virginia...but maybe we will make it out that way next summer!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

rallsfam,

I've been in several different spaces in two of our local state parks. No problem with my 31RQS.

Mark


----------



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> rallsfam,
> 
> I wouldn't think you would run into a problem of not having a large enough site.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Most state campgrounds will have a max length posted on ReserveAmerica, like this.

In the above example, this spot has a 20' max length.

You can inquire with private CGs over the phone. Just don't forget the width of the slide. If there is a tree there, you may have to jockey around a bit.

Glad you're home, brother. Thanks for all you do.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Bryan, We camp mostly at state parks with our rig and have had no problems. Most reservation systems tell you how long each site is. They will also tell you what the max rig length is for the site. In Missouri, they actually post pictures as well. I've yet to find a state park that didn't have plenty of spots that are long enough. Take care, get home soon, and God Bless You and your family!!!


----------



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

shake1969 said:


> Most state campgrounds will have a max length posted on ReserveAmerica, like this.
> 
> In the above example, this spot has a 20' max length.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shake!
I am not home yet...I come home on leave in a couple of weeks, but come home for good this summer. Proud to serve!!!
Bryan


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you're anywhere close to the Pacific NW, I'd sure like to see you attend our rally...consider all the beer you can drink on the house!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to buy you a few too. Thanks.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

You could check the states campground website. Our state has one and we can check a lot of information on the website for the campgrounds.

Linda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rallsfam said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Most State Campgrounds will have site that can handle large Motorhomes, so getting the Outback (either model) into the site should not pose a problem.
> ...


My wife is from Woodbridge Virginia...her Dad was a Colonel in the Marines.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Rally in Elkins, WV. This labor day.
Check the reaaly thread for more info.
Sites will be big enough for anything you bring and beer is on the house.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My wife is from Woodbridge Virginia...her Dad was a Colonel in the Marines.
> [snapback]92434[/snapback]​


Oh man, no wonder you live in Oregon!

I have a differing opinion from most of the others. California state parks that have room for a 28RSDS are pretty rare, In fact, I haven't found one in the year that we have had ours. If I had realized this I probably would have looked a lot harder at the 26 foot lengths. I can't say that I would have chosen one. I would have looked harder.... we are very happy with our 28RSDS. We especially like that it leaves us the whole rear bed of the truck with the lumber rack to carry stuff, like bicycles, generators, and canoes.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Out here way on the left coast the state parks are realizing that they are missing out on significant revenue because of space limitations. Spent some time chatting with the state folks at the rv show (they even had a booth). They are revamping many of the parks to accomodate todays longer lengths.









But hey, go ahead and get that 29FBHS... You'll love it!







No, I'm not biased or anything









Be safe over there, and get home soon so you can go OUTBACKING!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We have stayed in state parks in 15 states and have found plenty of space. I use Reserve America and many others have stated.

Jared


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

rallsfam said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > If you're anywhere close to the Pacific NW, I'd sure like to see you attend our rally...consider all the beer you can drink on the house!![snapback]92346[/snapback]​
> ...


If you do make it to Oregon or Washington next summer, just let us know with a few months notice and I'm sure we could build a rally around your dates. Beer's on the house (and we have good beer here)!

Ed


----------



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

You guys are great! I sure appreciate all the offers of free beer...however, I am not a beer drinker, but I do do the Dew! LOL I had never heard of reserve america before. That is a great site! I am sure we will use that now. Two years ago, we went to Colorado Springs and thought that we were going to stay at a state park in the mountains, only to find that there were no spaces available. We ended up staying at Cripple Creek Campground which was really great!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rallsfam said:


> You guys are great! I sure appreciate all the offers of free beer...however, I am not a beer drinker, but I do do the Dew! LOL
> [snapback]92537[/snapback]​


Well, then we'll sit around the campfire all night long and drink Mtn. Dew then....and I mean ALL NIGHT LONG as none of use will be able to sleep after all that sugar and caffeine.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have had no problem finding space. I am still amazed the spots I can now park my TT in. Once you have backed your trailer in a few times it really become pretty easy...I always take nice and easy. If it takes a few extra mintues who cares...you are camping.

Pick the trailer you like best and go for it.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

rallsfam, Here's another great site. It's mostly COE or Forest Service campgrounds and the ones I've stayed at have been nice.

ReserveUSA.com


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Most State Parks in Michigan (and probably the rest of the country) were opened decades ago when people camped in small trailers and tents. The problem we have run into on occasion isn't the size of the campsite, its the roads in the campground. You've got to watch out for trees next to the road and low branches scraping your roof!

Michigan isn't in a big hurry to change the SPs to accomodate larger RVs, either. A couple park rangers I talked to actually said the RV parks are for large RVs and State Parks are for tents & popups.









We love our SPs & State Forest Campgrounds, just have some issues with the mgmt (or lack of) with them.

OK, I'm off the soapbox.

Welcome home Bryan (soon)! You'll love your 28RSDS.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bryan,

Every park, and state park system is different, but you should not have any problems. Our Titan/28RS-DS combo is 55 feet with the rear slide deployed. You may end up a foot or two longer.

While not every site is going to be that long, we have yet to find a park that does not have something big enough for us. You also have the advantage with the rear slide of being able to hang out over the end of the driveway (unless there is a tree right there!), and this can allow you to get by with a shorter site.

The one problem - around here at least - is the National Forest campsites. They are really more designed for tent camping, so are only about 20 feet long, maybe 30 if you are lucky, so that can be tough.

Anyway, glad to hear you are on your way home. Thanks for all the great work!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

At one park last year, we rented a double site and parked the TV on one and the TT on the other. It cost us an extra $15 a night, but it was worth it.


----------

